
Facebook was down - z0a
https://www.facebook.com
======
kccqzy
Apparently Facebook over IPv6 is working:
[https://www.v6.facebook.com](https://www.v6.facebook.com)

    
    
        % curl -I https://www.v6.facebook.com
        HTTP/1.1 200 OK
        Strict-Transport-Security: max-age=7776000
        X-Frame-Options: DENY
        X-Content-Type-Options: nosniff
        P3P: CP="Facebook does not have a P3P policy. Learn why here: http://fb.me/p3p"
        Pragma: no-cache
        X-XSS-Protection: 0
        Cache-Control: private, no-cache, no-store, must-revalidate
        Expires: Sat, 01 Jan 2000 00:00:00 GMT
        Set-Cookie: reg_fb_gate=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.v6.facebook.com%2F; path=/; domain=.facebook.com
        Set-Cookie: reg_fb_ref=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.v6.facebook.com%2F; path=/; domain=.facebook.com
        Content-Type: text/html; charset=utf-8
        X-FB-Debug: [REDACTED]
        Date: Thu, 19 Jun 2014 08:03:22 GMT
        Connection: keep-alive
        Content-Length: 48441
    

So I'm guessing it's related to their IPv4 infrastructure. Say, a load
balancer?

~~~
daGrevis
Not anymore. :)

~~~
volent
Working for me, is it giving you an error 503 like the ipv4 ?

~~~
clarkm
I'm getting a 503 on ipv4, but just no route to host on ipv6.

------
riquito
What's the point of a status page if it goes down too?

[https://developers.facebook.com/status/](https://developers.facebook.com/status/)

~~~
reitanqild
Also no update yet on the problem. (except for a major spike in api ping
times.)

------
Rygu
Are their APIs and Sign in with Facebook, also down? That's pretty messed up
for all the sites that rely on their Sign in.

~~~
grey-area
This is just one of the reasons you shouldn't build your business on someone
else's platform - others include the possibility that they'll charge you for
the service later, cut you out of a relationship with your own customers, shut
you down for their own reasons, require you to use their services like a store
to the exclusion of all others, copy your idea and crush you by giving it away
for free, squeeze your margins until your business is no longer viable, or
simply make your business impossible because of indifference to your
requirements.

That the service may be unreliable and it's one more point of failure is just
_one_ of the reasons why it's a bad idea to depend on FB (or Twitter, or G+
login) for your logins, and this is why their attempt to subsume the web with
corporate corrals will ultimately fail.

~~~
mjburgess
What are you talking about? Everyone has to depend on some infrastruture to
provide their service. I'd imagine pretty much every hosting platform (from
amazon to dreamhost) has less reliability than facebook.

~~~
jacquesm
Sure, but the more external components you tie in to the bigger the chance
that one of them will be down. So you try to keep such dependencies to an
absolute minimum otherwise you end up with the joint downtime of all those
services.

~~~
mjburgess
No, that's not how risk works. Centralization of services to a single platform
is more risky.

~~~
akkishore
Your risk increases with more moving parts that you introduce into your
product. It does not decrease.

Probably you are talking about redundancy where, I agree, it does go down.

~~~
KayEss
You're both right, if you talk about different sorts of risk. There's far more
chance that you'll get authentication wrong than Facebook -- and that's a
risk. It's probably more likely that your authentication service will go down
than Facebook's. But if it's all yours then Facebook has no control over you,
so that's one less risk.

As for which risk is the most important risk, well, that's up to your business
to decide. But nothing is without risk, all you can do is choose which to
expose yourself to.

------
thethimble
As a new sysadmin, it brings me comfort that even sites like facebook go down
sometimes :)

~~~
mattkrea
This happens to everyone. Unfortunately, it's not a good enough excuse when,
for example, the corporate sites I run go down.

No application, desktop or web app, is truly bulletproof.

~~~
gbog
Ok, but some are more than others. Facebook is not famous for its outages, as
far as I know.

~~~
dalore
But they do have a liberal deploy policy which is to deploy all the time and
fix issues later. Has bitten them before, but generally considered a good
policy.

------
acesubido
This is a very interesting event for the world: on a rough estimate, almost
half a billion people are displaced right now. Where are all those man-minutes
going to, now that facebook is down and they're not facing that iconic blue
header bar on their browser?

The downtime will surely end and it'll be back up again for sure, facebook has
very smart people behind it, but this event will have served as a very
interesting 'accidental' social experiment. Honestly, I'm not that interested
on what happened technically, but I'm interested what effect it had socially
for the common man outside the techcrunch/HN/reddit/tech bubble.

On-topic: does facebook have a consolidated status page?

~~~
mseebach
What? Displaced? The common man? Reality check, dude.

Nobody is on Facebook constantly. It was down for about 30 minutes, tops. The
"common man" just did whatever common men do for all those minutes when
they're not on Facebook. Maybe, maybe not, they'll make up the slack later.

Sure, someone was inconvenienced because they relied on being able to find
some information or send a message on Facebook and couldn't, but I'll bet far,
far more people are inconvenienced on a daily basis in a similar way when
their smartphone runs out of battery or is stolen or otherwise lost. Or the
network (mobile or fixed line) is down.

~~~
acesubido
I didn't use the word "common man" in an "elitist" context, I used it for avid
users, which is a lot of people. Most people inside the tech world
underestimate the role of facebook for a person who, all their friends, family
and loved ones are using it on a daily basis.

I do agree that a lot of people, if not, everybody will not go crazy or be
inconvenienced by a 30-minute downtime, not everyone is on it 24/7\. I'm just
saying I'm interested on where all those man-minutes went to for avid users.

Probably ringing on their neighbours' door, playing Xbox or having lunch with
their family, etc.

------
porker
A good time to test how fast your site loads when the FB JS can't be
accessed...

------
sixQuarks
What if they accidentally deleted everything and don't have a backup?

~~~
makaiookami
Not even possible.

Once you delete something it stays on facebook for like weeks.

They would have to have accidentally blown up everything with a bomb to have
the problem you're talking about.

~~~
Gonzih
wat?

~~~
sbntn
The don't actually delete your posts, they mark them as deleted. If the
government requests your data they get to see everything, even those posts you
decided to delete.

~~~
Throwaway0812
I think the above post was referring to Facebook losing their data, by their
database actually failing. That would mean the hidden deleted posts are also
removed. Of course, they wouldn't have a single database or copy of the data,
so this is irrelevant.

As for not deleting data that you request to be deleted, that's normal
practice. I know on every site I run, when someone clicks delete, it flags the
content and it's hidden, but remains in the database. Deleted data is still
valuable data, and it has a wide variety of uses.

------
undozen
I'm from China. Facebook is down for me like ... always.

~~~
sedeki
I chuckled

------
RutZap
And it's back up. Would be interesting to find out what happened.

~~~
benzheren
seems that lots of pics r not loaded

~~~
blueskin_
A lot of the AJAXey stuff isn't working properly either. A comment just took
three tries to post.

------
grahamel
The statement most news sites are reporting is:

“Earlier this morning, we experienced an issue that prevented people from
posting to Facebook for a brief period of time. We resolved the issue quickly,
and we are now back to 100%. We're sorry for any inconvenience this may have
caused,”

------
nissehulth
Maybe they are trying out their new switches.
[http://gigaom.com/2014/06/18/facebook-has-built-its-own-
swit...](http://gigaom.com/2014/06/18/facebook-has-built-its-own-switch-and-
it-looks-a-lot-like-a-server/)

~~~
_up
Haha, i thought the same. But could also be the NSA sending a message to not
publish this. I mean the NSA needs other Service Providers to use the closed
source backdoor infested stuff.

------
illyasv
Has anyone noticed on the Error page now, copyright is 2013?
([http://postimg.org/image/byry6bj9p/](http://postimg.org/image/byry6bj9p/))

~~~
agumonkey
This and the fact that the help URL is points to the same system, meaning free
recursive loop for you.

------
brianlovin
$2.5b revenue in Q12014. ~$321 revenue per second. A costly outage, no?

~~~
pizza
drop in the bucket

~~~
daimyoyo
I would hardly call more than a half a million dollars a "drop in the bucket."

~~~
LunaSea
Value is relative. So yes it is in fact a "drop in the bucket".

------
Gurrewe
[https://www.prod.facebook.com](https://www.prod.facebook.com) still works. :)

------
kyriakos
Time for people to seriously reconsider using all those Facebook plugins and
relying on Facebook for user sign in.

~~~
avoid3d
Perspective: 1 hours downtime a year is already better than 4 9s

~~~
LunaSea
Yes but that is 1 hour downtime added to your own server's downtime.

------
stephanerangaya
[https://www.prod.facebook.com](https://www.prod.facebook.com) works for me

------
octagonal
Reposting this from my own "Facebook is down" thread because this one has more
visibility:

pi@pi ~ $ curl -I [http://facebook.com/](http://facebook.com/)

HTTP/1.1 503 No server is available for the request

Server: proxygen

Content-Type: text/html; charset=utf-8

Date: Thu, 19 Jun 2014 07:54:55 GMT Connection: close

Content-Length: 2131

------
kosso
And suddenly the world had no idea what kind of [fruit/turnip/pair of socks]
they are.

~~~
FranOntanaya
Today Facebook is potato.

------
xanth
This could just be a coincidence but it seems that Spotify is bugging out, I
am able to open the program but it wont play any music. I authenticate with
Facebook so maybe that has something to do with it.

------
lominming
Graph API seems down, but part of the API is still up.
[https://developers.facebook.com/status/](https://developers.facebook.com/status/)

------
alphadevx
HN: the new Pingdom.

~~~
mahmoudhossam
Speaking of pingdom... [http://imgur.com/4r3rEGp](http://imgur.com/4r3rEGp)

------
fidz
I am sorry if this is ever discussed, but could someone tell me why "a site is
down" is a big news that we should care about?

~~~
nmjohn
It's the second largest site in the world and it is 100% down. Not just a
region going down, the entire world.

Moreover, it's not just facebook itself, any site or app that uses signin with
facebook or their oauth, nope, that is not working either.

However the main reason, is I don't know if it's ever gone down before. I
certainly cannot think of a time.

------
whbk
I got the home page to load once a minute ago (in San Francisco), now back to
the standard fail page.

------
fmax30
Maybe they switched their network switches to use Wedge with FBOSS and it
crashed under load.

------
ravitejak
Any Postmortem Details available on this issue,So that it can be resourceful
to others too

------
egfx
The least they could do is fix the date on the footer. :/ I have an app that
shares tweets to Facebook [http://2fb.me](http://2fb.me) so don't "LIKE"
what's happening

~~~
egfx
Just me or is it down... again?

------
keimoon
It is up for me now, but there are still a lot of bugs. Most likely their
database cluster is being partitioned. My newest feed was liked by some of my
friends even though I can't see it in my timeline or newsfeeds :)

------
daimyoyo
Wow. As far as I know, this is unprecedented. A worldwide outage.

------
heelhook
Follow status updates on Facebook's downtime on
[http://twitter.com/facebook](http://twitter.com/facebook)? #fail

------
siddhant3s
This is the first time I'm seeing FB down. Usually I would just assume my
internet connection suck but this time, FB is agreeing that they are down.

~~~
xav
Down in Menlo Park, California!

------
minikomi
It will be down until someone sends them a photo back.

------
mikesena
[http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/facebook.com](http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/facebook.com)

------
ahaproudowl
Yes, I can confirm that it is indeed down from here too (Wales, UK). That is a
pretty big 'down'.

Like and follow buttons affected too.

Network error on the App.

~~~
tomorgan
lol at "down in Wales" making it a pretty big "down"

j/k ;)

~~~
daledavies
Nothing like this ever happens in Wales!

------
sidcool
This is the first time I have observed upvotes piling up so fast. It was just
7 points a few minutes back, now it's 70+

------
bshimmin
Back now. How long was that? Half an hour?

~~~
davidcelis
About.

------
imaginenore
Have you tried turning it off and on again?

~~~
gchokov
I took off my wlan cable on and off. It didn't help. Then I stopped the
electricity for a moment - I believe in complete cold restarts. Still nothing
:)

------
volent
I wonder what's happening with the stock price, if anybody as any insight
that'd be interesting to know.

------
JacobAldridge
In related news, productivity highs appear in workplaces around the world...

[Edit] It's down down under as well.

~~~
sidcool
Fortunately, we don't have access to Facebook from work. But unfortunately,
Hacker News works :)

------
faazshift
I wonder how much the facebook devs are freaking out right now trying to fix
this!

------
bolaft
Is this a first? I can't remember the last time it happened.

Edit: down in France as well.

------
Ayaz
While it was down, I was noticing an extra 400ms latency in ping responses.

------
faazshift
Facebook seems to be back again! Hopefully it stays that way! :)

------
Nib
Looks like the downtime is about to hit the half an hour mark

------
valevk
Great way to make everyone not talk about that Amazon phone!

------
niallpaterson
By my reckoning, this cost them about $600,000+. Ouch.

------
kclay
Has facebook ever put up a post mortem of outages?

------
ashdav
All Facebook Login sites are also broken.

*The internet is down.

------
usaphp
Facebook like boxes are not working as well.

------
chenster
Just noticed that. Luckily, I used it only a few times a day now to avoid
popularity contests.

------
vsakos
It's definitely Anonymous and Operation Facebook. A bit late but with
success...

------
xmpir
the error page says "Facebook © 2013"

------
prateek_mir
any hypotheses on what would have happened ?

------
integricho
Facebook employees, please elaborate... :)

------
afshinmeh
Finally.

------
ing33k
best way to find out how many people in HN are active fb users .

------
volent
Facebook is back up :)

------
dysinger
Who cares?

------
justplay
works good here in India.

------
comrade1
Down from the moon too.

------
keepsmiling
finaly..

------
pieboy
its back now

------
deepaksattiraju
any guesses why?

~~~
parasight
Mark has stumbled over a cable.

------
lominming
Back up!

------
azaupa
down in italy ...

------
tomorgan
and from here (UK)

~~~
sawmebabe
Zimbabwe

------
nichochar
back up for me. 4 min

------
chipz
it's already up!

------
mhoad
Down in Kenya

------
yawboakye
Down in Ghana

------
shashwat986
It's up.

------
ngokevin
It's up in Sealand.

------
peeyushcray
Why it was down?

------
illyasv
HCMC Vietnam down

------
yawboakye
It's back up

------
nichochar
back up, about 4 min down for me

------
andystevens91
Down in Italy too.

------
ashdav
Down from Australia

------
sublee
Down in South Korea

------
dodyg
Down in Egypt

------
fosron
Lithuania too

------
minhdanh72
Down from China, too

~~~
ducvinh
Make scene :)

------
sudeep1
Now up here in Nepal

------
th0br0
and Germany. First major outage, no?

------
nowords
UK can confirm

------
ajnaskt
Facebook is up

------
maceip
down in papua new guinea (south pacific)

------
justinngc
Can't wait what Google+ has to say.

------
tienlehut
Down in Vietnam

------
zbxd
What happened??

------
nclzz
Up now in Italy

------
buf
Down from London as well

------
rollthehard6
Working again, in the UK at least 09:24 BST

------
aikah
Down in Belgium.

------
dhwillem
Down in Belgium.

------
martinmuc
Uups, sorry my fault... pressed the pause key

------
rPawel
Down in Frankfurt

------
christudor
Down in Hong Kong as well.

------
industriousthou
Back up for me in Orlando.

------
rPawel
And it is UP!

------
ragsagar
Down in Dubai, UAE

------
sandeepravi
Down in India too.

Seems like a major screw up.

------
sudeep1
It is down from here Nepal too.

~~~
nicoduc
down from France

------
PotatoTot
Yep, down here in Los Angeles, CA

------
sidcool
It's up for me now!! (India)

------
kloncks
...and they're back.

~~~
prateek_mir
hahah ! No, still the error page

------
dhwillem
And we are back (Belgium)

------
NikhilVerma
Well it's back again here in the UK.

------
mPedoBot
It's down, here in Mexico

------
nicomoto1
Its working for me now! (India)

------
lenniez
Down here in Sweden, close to the EU datacentre.

------
darksoox
Can confirm. Down in Sweden too.

------
770
What happened its not working ~from Raipur India

------
prjohnson
Confirmed down in Dubai (via friend).

------
waitingkuo
So I can code without disruption now lol

------
balou
Down from China ... nah it's not new

------
Tamazy
It sounds like the prophecy ! We all are going to die OMGOMGOMG

------
dhwillem
Seems to be going up and down from belgium

------
syf81
Definitely news worthy, pretty much like a 'first post!' post.

~~~
k-mcgrady
One of the most popular websites in the world (that over 1/7th of the worlds
population use) going down is newsworthy.

~~~
DanielStraight
No one is ever going to see this post, but... no, it isn't. All sites
experience downtime occasionally. Unless it is for some interesting technical
reason or it is extended beyond a couple of hours, there is nothing newsworthy
about it whatsoever. There is certainly nothing that gratifies one's
intellectual curiosity about it.

------
rudresh555
Its a Marketing Stunt..

------
xnerak
Down from Singapore too. At first, I thought they had finally blocked facebook
at work.

------
creativityhurts
Definitely down [http://cl.ly/W9Vm](http://cl.ly/W9Vm)

------
pieboy
[http://prntscr.com/3ubefw](http://prntscr.com/3ubefw)

------
rudresh555
Its a Marketing stunt...

------
halR
Same at Turkey. [http://webrazzi.com/2014/06/19/facebook-teknik-bir-
problem-y...](http://webrazzi.com/2014/06/19/facebook-teknik-bir-problem-
yasiyor/)

------
sidcool
Actually looks like that; I am getting the following message:

Sorry, Something went wrong.

We're working on getting this fixed as soon as we can.

Go Back

Edit - This is India reporting.

~~~
marak830
Same from japan

------
Nib
Holy shit, I caught Facebook when it was down!!! Yeah!!!

------
pknerd
Yeah Fb is down is most important event in the world now than poverty and
hunger. Priorities.

~~~
pknerd
Thanks for downvote. I am honored.

------
Kelp0
Facebook shows off its DIY Networking Gear. Facebook goes down.

Coincidence?

[http://blogs.wsj.com/digits/2014/06/18/facebook-shows-off-
it...](http://blogs.wsj.com/digits/2014/06/18/facebook-shows-off-its-diy-
networking-gear)

------
laumars
How many submissions do we need on this topic?

Maybe I'm jaded because I don't really "get" the whole social network
phenomena, but honestly, who really cares anyway? Productivity will (briefly)
go up; a few people dependant on FB SSO's wont be able to log into some other
pointless services and the internet will continue to function.

I normally down vote people when they say "what does _xyz_ have to do with
HN?", but 3 submissions commenting on a procrastination portal being down is
really scraping the barrel.

[edit]

I see the submissions have now been consolidated. That makes much more sense.
Good work HN admins :)

~~~
grinich
If you Google for "www" the first result is Facebook.

For many people, Facebook _is_ how they interact with the web. It's their
primary portal for talking with their friends, sharing photos, sending
messages, and catching up on news stories.

Calling it a "social network" is like calling Google only a search engine.
It's way, way more. And this outage is completely unprecedented. Can you
recall a previous time that Facebook has been down? I can't.

~~~
laumars
I can. Though I do agree that their uptime is amongst the best.

------
Gnarl
Facebook was down? That's fantastic! Hopefully people looked up from their
devices and: a) listened to birdsong b) amazed at flowers and plants c)
initiated a conversation with someone in physical proximity d) enjoyed what
was going on instead of trying to snap a photo of it for facebook e) all of
the above or f) kept hitting "reload"...

